# First time mma fighters wanted



## Inka Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

*Keddles Vs All Comers 19th March 2011*

We're looking for first time MMA fighters.

No elbows.

Amateur gloves.

2 x 4 Min

Weights; 63kg 65kg 67k9 74kg 2 x 70kg 105kg

Purses: Â£200 - Â£500 + Ticket commission

Travel and accommodation if necessary.

Contact: Alan Keddle - The Gym 01689 835555

or

Inka Hero

07583747955

Email

http://twitter.com/Keddlesgym

Twitter

Facebook


----------



## IanAppleton (Dec 28, 2010)

This looks like a good vent but I won't be ready for March; will you be running anymore later in the year?


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Directly under "The Wallace" there appears to be a child on the poster.


----------



## Inka Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, we'll have more shows in the year.


----------



## Pender11 (Feb 15, 2011)

is it just amatuer mma and if so what is the min age


----------



## Inka Hero (Feb 13, 2011)

Min age 18 (There are am and pro bouts, I believe)


----------

